# How would you build this headboard?



## jcwalleye (Dec 26, 2009)

I've been asked by a friend to help build a headboard similar to this picture.










My initial thoughts are that the headboard is made of frame and panel construction. How do you folks think this is put together?

I'm thinking it's mortise and tenon joinery for the rails and stiles, but no guess at how the center is attached to the outside posts. My questions, if frame and panel: 
1. What joinery would you use for the two center stiles to the top and bottom rails?
2. What joinery would you use for the two outside stiles to the top and bottom rails?
3. How would you attach the center piece to the two posts?
4. Are there any special joinery techniques you'd recommend because its a headboard?

Any more suggestions you might have would be appreciated.

Thanks much for your valuable insight.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks like frame/panel to me.

For #1 & #2, I'd suggest loose tenons. That way, you can easily work on the fit of the curved pieces without a tenon getting in the way.

For #4 - no. However, the secret to making the headboard stay flat is to pay attention to stock selection, milling, and letting the wood acclimatize fully.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I agree with Mark. For #3 I'd just mortise it into the post. I'd even pin them just for looks.


----------

